# Treats and snacks for chi with not many teeth??!



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Hello all!

As some of you know C.C had a dental and had 7 teeth pulled.....  

She eats dehydrated raw soaked in water.

But now all the treats n things she has are useless  

Anyone else with chi's that have limited teeth? If so what do you feed them for treats n snacks? I just bought her a big bag of the chicken breast strips (before her dental) she wont be able to chew them now there to hard and chewy. Is there a way I could feed them differently?

Any advice and ideas would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Only seven teeth pulled? Was it just recently and that's why she can't eat treats??

Betty had NINE teeth pulled last year, and she still eats raw meaty bones, raw meat, etc. normally (altho slower than the other dogs). Not sure why she needs a special soft diet now? I would actually assume you'd do more raw bones, etc to keep her teeth cleaner so she doesn't lose the rest.

She eats regular treats.. dehydrated liver, chicken feet, ducks feet, tripe, fish - bullies - etc. Her favourite (and mine for dental health) are raw pork ribs, which they just had last night!


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Muzby said:


> Only seven teeth pulled? Was it just recently and that's why she can't eat treats??
> 
> Betty had NINE teeth pulled last year, and she still eats raw meaty bones, raw meat, etc. normally (altho slower than the other dogs). Not sure why she needs a special soft diet now? I would actually assume you'd do more raw bones, etc to keep her teeth cleaner so she doesn't lose the rest.
> 
> She eats regular treats.. dehydrated liver, chicken feet, ducks feet, tripe, fish - bullies - etc. Her favourite (and mine for dental health) are raw pork ribs, which they just had last night!


C.C had her teeth pulled yesterday so shes on soft food for 7 days, but its not any different she eats dehyrated raw soaked in water anyway, so at least her diet doesnt have to change while she heals  She also lost 3 teeth in the last couple years so we think mabe 10 in total are gone.

She really only has her k-9s left, some front teeth and some smaller teeth in the middle of her mouth. 

I am new to having a dog with little teeth, so I wasnt sure what would be safe for her to eat, I dont want her choking....
The vets said she would probably have to be on the soft food for life, no biggie since the raw is perfect  but it was just treats and things I was worried about. 

After she heals I will try her on some bones see how she does with them. She wont eat raw bones though, it has been 2 years of me trying, dehyrated raw was the furthest she would go. So I have brushed her teeth, used spray, mouth wash etc.... And there are a couple dental treats she will chew on or did chew on before he dental. 

Her problem wasnt so much tarter as it was her teeth werent deep rooted, she had clean teeth that were loose..... But yes there was some that had lots of tarter, a mixture of both problems. 

Her teeth she has left are sparkling white so I will try my best to keep them perfect! 

Thanks


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

pawsntails said:


> C.C had her teeth pulled yesterday so shes on soft food for 7 days, but its not any different she eats dehyrated raw soaked in water anyway, so at least her diet doesnt have to change while she heals  She also lost 3 teeth in the last couple years so we think mabe 10 in total are gone.
> 
> She really only has her k-9s left, some front teeth and some smaller teeth in the middle of her mouth.
> 
> ...


Oh, I apologize! I thought I read (starting to get sick- massive headache and super tired) that you fed raw but switched to soft, dehydrated since she lost teeth? Haha. Sorry. 

When Betty had her dental, the vets told me her jaw was like JELLO. They'd never seen a dog with such bad teeth.  We'd only had her 6mths when she went in for her dental, and believe it or not, her teeth had IMPROVED since she had come to live with us.

That's difficult that your little one is being so picky about eating only easy stuff, but maybe now that her painful teeth have been removed you can get her eating soft bones! I would suggest quail, or chicken/cornish game hen ribs and necks. They tend to be the easiest to eat for new dogs. 

We kept Betty on a ground meat/small pieces diet for about 4 days after her dental. Then we started adding in the bigger pieces and bones so she had to chew.. but this little dog has SUCH a will. She just mows through anything.  As for treats, I don't think I would treat her any differently than a dog with all their teeth. Same treats, same food. Keep up the dental cleaning, raw bones, bullies, and gels/etc. We find that the raw bones/diet really keeps our dogs teeth amazing - even Betty who is missing pretty much the same teeth as your lady!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I know heaps of doggies with only a few teeth left and they can still eat everything!!


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Muzby said:


> Oh, I apologize! I thought I read (starting to get sick- massive headache and super tired) that you fed raw but switched to soft, dehydrated since she lost teeth? Haha. Sorry.
> 
> When Betty had her dental, the vets told me her jaw was like JELLO. They'd never seen a dog with such bad teeth.  We'd only had her 6mths when she went in for her dental, and believe it or not, her teeth had IMPROVED since she had come to live with us.
> 
> ...


Thanks this makes me feel better  

Once her mouth heals I will try some bones and her chicken treats, see how she does, might be tough for her at first. She doesnt seem to care at all that her teeth are out, so I am thinking this won't be near as tough as I thought! 



angelbaby said:


> I know heaps of doggies with only a few teeth left and they can still eat everything!!


Thanks I am surprised dogs can do so well with no teeth??!! My biggest fear is her choking... But this gives me hope, she can eat normal and I wont feel so bad for her lol!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I would see what she can do, Zoey has no front incisors on the bottom and she has no teeth. I had a cat who only had his fangs for a good majority of his life due to being allergic to his teeth, he ate bones, treats, cookies, dry food etc without any problems.


----------

